# S20s Shot At Powerlifting



## Stewart14 (Dec 23, 2005)

well, I am back from an extended injury/confusion/trying to figure out what to do period, and I am ready to try a powerlifting routine.  I created this routine taking bits and pieces of information from various places and we'll see how it goes.  I actually started on Monday, but didn't get around to posting until now, been kinda busy with the holidays approaching and all.

The gist of the routine is this:

Broken down into 5 week cycles where I take my current 1rm in the squat, bench and deadlift and add 10 lbs to the bench, 15 pounds to the deadlift and 20 lbs to the squat to get a projected max for the cycle (like in Korte's 3x3 routine).  then I start at 80% of the projected 1rm and work up to the projected 1rm on week 5 of the cycle.  I will also be doing speed work on the same day at 60% of the projected 1rm.  Confusing?  Yes it is, I am still confused, but it isn't so bad once you get into it, lol   The assistance exercises will stay the same, and increase in weight when needed.

I want to do something like this:
Monday
Bench Press + assistance day

Wednesday
Deadlift + assistance day

thursday
Shoulder work + bench assistance

Saturday
Squat + assistance day

The projected maxes for this 5 week cycle are:
Bench 325
Squat 340
DL 350

Here are this weeks workouts.  Missed the shoulder/bench assistance this week due to work obligations.

Monday - December 19
Bench Day

Speed Bench (60% 1RM)
5 x 5 @ 195

Max Bench (80% 1RM)
5 x 1 @ 260

Flat DB Press
125 x 5
125 x 6

Close Grip Bench Press
245 x 6
245 x 6

DB Shoulder Medley
20 x 10 front raises x 10 side raises x 10 rear raises
20 x 10 front raises x 10 side raises x 10 rear raises
This is otherwise known as hell on earth!!


Thursday December 22

Deadlift Day

Speed Deads (60% 1RM)
5 x 5 @ 210

Max Deads (80% 1RM)
5 x 1 @ 280

V-Handle lat pulldowns
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8
I work out at home now, and my lat pulldown machine is hard as hell...anyone who has a home machine can appraciate this, so no I am not a weak bastard on these,  

Chest supported t-bar rows
140 x 6
140 x 5
140 x 5

db hammer curls
65 x 5
65 x 5

barbell shrugs
265 x 10
265 x 10


Well that's it so far, I hope for how complicated I made this workout that it actually produces some results!  The way I see it, if all goes well, I will be over a 400 dead in about 4 months, which I probably could get there a LOT faster (I pulled a 335 1rm last week), but I want to do it slow and steady so I don't burn myself out.  I am doing it slow for that reason, we'll see what happens


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2005)

I like the "Shoulder Medley"  

Don't make excuses on your first post regarding the V-handle pulldowns......We know the truth.......

Good luck w/ the new routine


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 23, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I like the "Shoulder Medley"
> 
> Don't make excuses on your first post regarding the V-handle pulldowns......We know the truth.......


 
We all have our demons.... ....but yeah it's definitely harder than the club quality machines, I'll leave it at that  

the shoulder medley is death....the most sets I;ve ever managed is 3 and by then I couldn;t rotate my shoulders for like 2 hours afterwards....

I got it from someone who told me he knew some powerlifters who were like 500+ benchers who would use 20 lb dbs for shoulder work at the end of a workout.  They, however, would do 120 total reps nonstop for the 3 movements.  something like 10 front, 10 side, 10 rear, and repeat 4 times---that is the true definition of pain....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello ... ???

 

Are you lifting ?


----------

